# FRIDAY FUN...the good and the not so good :)



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Show us your poo at his/her best or (for those of us with naughty poos, shaved poos, bed head poos) his/her worst. (They will never know so don't hold back) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

hmmm still thinking about this one


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

we have willow being bad jumping into the window. Jake and his shortest shave. Then bad hair and beard days.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I love that one of willow sitting in the window like a cat!!

Here is Lola. If she could talk she would have been saying "I know you said don't go in the water today mummy but I only got a little bit wet!"


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Woops - forgot to attach it!!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

skyesdog said:


> woops - forgot to attach it!!
> 
> View attachment 20673


I love the picture and love when people imagine what their dogs are saying! so funny!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so cute!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My worst is yet to come.....
A bald Ralph wearing his cone of shame in a baby onesie!!
Tuesday is the doomsday for him lol!
I'll see what else I can pull from the archives!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby doing her best meerkat impression


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby been as sandy as can be!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A trio of poo's!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> A trio of poo's!


Oh would you look at that face!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Oh would you look at that face!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


It's the owl look days! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow Donna!! You were on it today!! Good job.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Wow Donna!! You were on it today!! Good job.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I try not to disappoint.... too often anyway


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here are some of Molly being a bad girl  Her trying to get on the chair and couch (didn't work cause I caught her!) and her playing with the mail that was on the coffee table and then there is Molly barking at the screen door cause she could hear a dog. These are the pictures of her I keep hidden


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Now there is Molly being a good girl


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Here are some of Molly being a bad girl  Her trying to get on the chair and couch (didn't work cause I caught her!) and her playing with the mail that was on the coffee table and then there is Molly barking at the screen door cause she could hear a dog. These are the pictures of her I keep hidden


Molly has the sweetest face - adorable, no picture of Molly should be kept hidden! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love Molly!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Bad hair day not looking our best while asleep


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Bad hair day not looking our best while asleep


Looking gorgeous - especially with her head on the cushion


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

I think the captions say it all... I have a very cheeky 'poo that I couldn't choose just one pic!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady being a good girl...



Lady being silly and Barry!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Barky. Not Barry.....lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She reminds me of Jake in the second one. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's a picture Of Enzo, Orianna on the left and my sisters Cockapoo called Poppy on the right


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> View attachment 20857
> 
> Lady being a good girl...
> 
> ...


I see Beemer to be in the second picture.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So the not so good. So many to choose from but here is the most recent.









Those would be different holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And she is no innocent miss either.









Notice how she has the squeaky snake as camouflage so I won't see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

But still so sweet.









The last one was when my dad came over to watch them know night when I had a work thing. And that's what happens every morning and when I pick them up from daycare and random times throughout the day. I just can't seem to get a shot of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Looking gorgeous - especially with her head on the cushion


She always likes to rest her head on something. Especially after a long day reading and phoning friends.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures all of them.

Somehow at the moment there is never time to get on the pc for any length of time 

Little Dot is a very good and totally sweet puppy - but then she wakes up  !!!

That is not quite true - but my word she is into everything, has teeth like needles, loves to mountaineer and explore in the garden and pick up everything from snails eek to twigs, leaves etc. Working on *leave it *already.

Dot is perfecting the Dot Dash and interacting more and more with Kiki and Inzi, although ususally at warp speed so pics are tricky.

Poor Dot also has ear problems  mites and infection. I feel so sorry for her - there is not a puppy who I have spent more time thinking about and doing all the back ground research re healthy testing of parents and recommendations on breeder... just one of those things. This is a new experience for me. So she currently has chip pan hair  Can't wait for the course of drops to be over and for her to have a lovely clean head again.

Kiki is of course perfect  even when she has Dot attached to her moustache or tail  Spot her having found a safe place from pesky puppy while Lizzie was practising her cello


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely pictures all of them.
> 
> Somehow at the moment there is never time to get on the pc for any length of time
> 
> ...



Great update Marzi!! Love the photos. I know that puppy mischievous look in the first two pictures very well. Xx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

They're all so adorable & all seem to have perfected the "It wasn't me!" look!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi and Beemer as cute as ever. They look so much smaller on your dad!!! 
Dot is a doll!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Lexi and Beemer as cute as ever. They look so much smaller on your dad!!!
> Dot is a doll!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Lexi and Beemer make me miss puppy lady so much!!!
And dot! Marci. You made me laugh! Lol then she wakes up....lol...the second pic with the crazed puppy eyes made me laugh too... I know that face all too we'll. lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

MissCupcake said:


> I was just wondering, what if Friday Fun exactly?
> We see it pop up every now and again (Friday ) and it looks like fun...although we're 'pooless at the moment it'll be nice to join in once fluffball arrives  x


I started it on here a long while ago...and Donna has taken it over which is AMAZING!!! basically it is what you see...we just post a fun or funny topic, and everyone posts pictures of their cockapoo doing those things. its fun, a good laugh and lots of awe moments!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's Saturday and they went after the holes after the sprinklers went off. And this is what I get. I knew they were being too quiet. 

Lexi:

















Beemer:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It's Saturday and they went after the holes after the sprinklers went off. And this is what I get. I knew they were being too quiet.
> 
> Lexi:
> 
> ...


Haha mucky muddy poos! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahahaha - love a grubby lexi & Beemer - they always look too clean for my liking 
The beauty of a black / choc poo, is the fewer baths 
They look like they had fun and sleeping to restore there energy levels to dig some more!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi and Beemer look like they had a ball!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well, Lexi didn't think those pictures were good enough. Mosquitos were awful at the park so not there as long. So when we got home, those holes have turned even muddier after the sprinklers. Can't tell if its shame of doing the act or getting caught.









He participated too.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Well, Lexi didn't think those pictures were good enough. Mosquitos were awful at the park so not there as long. So when we got home, those holes have turned even muddier after the sprinklers. Can't tell if its shame of doing the act or getting caught.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the eye look  I think it's guilt or her saying "ha ha"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You are so lycky two stunning 'poos who love you completely and a fully landscaped garden 
To say nothing about muddy paws, faces, floors and sofas


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Lexi and Beemer, that is soooo funny!!!  And the look on Lexi's face....whoops! Sorry Mum!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

A whole day of brushing as only one layer comes off at a time. Once I thought I got it, later notice another layer of mud/first bits underneath. Then another layer right on the skin. The legs are still a work in progress. I'd give a bath but I don't blow dry so they'd just go back to the dirt. Monday daycare will give them a wash. 

Hmmmm. Silence again. Now what are they up to?


----------

